# raspy 2.5 chaos



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Raspy 2.5 chaos(exhaust vid)*

Me and my best friends doing exhaust vids. my friend talking describes it as "raspy chaos" which it is. The building only amplifies this. There is a nasty rasp at around 3k and 6k and up. For those who do not know my setup its usp catted midpipe and single magnaflow, and carbonio. Im eventually going to get a quieter catback cause it does sound bad at some rpms as well and theres lots of drone and of course volume. It sounds better when its far away actually and from 4-6k it sounds like sex. Im surprised I have not gotten pulled over yet though. oh and enjoy my nasty steel wheels.





Some of you probably saw this 0-60 awhile back but this is the same setup from the inside with windows down using the same camera


----------



## nightshift1963 (Jun 20, 2011)

not feeling it, but to each their own


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

nightshift1963 said:


> not feeling it, but to each their own


not surprised. I was expecting it actually. I don't like to much rasp either but once I added the usp midpipe it just happened to be like this. It altered the sound A LOT. It sounds more flabby and messy too in addition to more rasp and volume. As I said im thinking of swapping the catback for something quieter and more refined. But my friend thinks I should leave it. Hes the one with the 09 wrx stage 2 and everything. His car is just as loud if not louder but more of a low rumble as its a boxer. I guess he just likes loud ass cars. But first before I spend money on the exhaust im getting some wheels.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Add a resinator and it will sound much better


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ew.


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Ever hear it straight pipe? It sounded terrible when my car undergoing some exhaust prototyping. Immediately changed that design...


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

i like it 

is ur car chipped?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

darkorb said:


> i like it
> 
> is ur car chipped?


 actually no, its not chipped. I had the rear seats and spare out as well as good conditions on the 0-60 video. I do have a dogbone too, and filled with 93octane fuel which has power gain on stock ecu. Running on steelies which are very light. That acceleration video did surprise me though. I was not expecting 6.5 seconds. I plan to get rims soon though, hopefully it won't effect acceleration too much. I plan to get tuned during the summer. As for the exhaust some people like it some don't.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I like it dude, do what makes you happy and **** the haters.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> actually no, its not chipped. I had the rear seats and spare out as well as good conditions on the 0-60 video. I do have a dogbone too, and filled with 93octane fuel which has power gain on stock ecu. Running on steelies which are very light. That acceleration video did surprise me though. I was not expecting* 6.5* seconds. I plan to get rims soon though, hopefully it won't effect acceleration too much. I plan to get tuned during the summer. As for the exhaust some people like it some don't.


 get a proper measurement... 6.5 i s a little optimistic for a stock car.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> get a proper measurement... 6.5 i s a little optimistic for a stock car.


 Did you not watch the 0-60 video? its not BONE stock. Even if its not 100% accurate it gives you an idea. I used a timer several times, go ahead and time it for yourself. Cold weather helps a lot too as well as Chicago's low elevation. And with the base 2 door with bolts ons and steelies as well as 100lbs of weight out as well as a good quick shift I don't see how you don't believe it.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Ever hear it straight pipe? It sounded terrible when my car undergoing some exhaust prototyping. Immediately changed that design...


 I was straight piped for a month. I did annoy me quite a bit.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Bolt ons shouldn't subtract 2.5 seconds man. Agree with fred on this one. But every car is different.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Bolt ons shouldn't subtract 2.5 seconds man. Agree with fred on this one. But every car is different.


 Then that would be 9 seconds which is extremely slow for the manual. Of course it depends on weather, elevation and driver but I ran a 7.5 completely stock. VW's website *quote a 7.8 second *0-60 for a manual 2 door. Even the auto 4 door is quoted at 8.1. http://www.vw.com/en/models/golf/trims-specs.html#/tab=0b2403e46ae022f688ed810243deb1a1 BTW *car and driver ran a 7.3 0-60* in a golf in one of their comparos, Here http://media.caranddriver.com/files...sport-complete-specs-and-performance-data.pdf you gotta scroll down a bit. I also did 163whp on a Dyno dynamics with just the intake and catback. Figuring in 15% loss thats 187 crank hp. I have not dynoed with the usp yet. I will dyno again once im chipped.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Chill girl, no need to put things in bold to get your point across. The times I posted were for a Jetta, didn't pay attention to what I was doing when I copied and pasted it into my post.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, its simple: do it with vag com or a proper measuring divice that may minimize the human error.

And no need no get angry or anything... 
I said it'd s little optimistic cause im fairly sure you are closer to 7 than to 6.5.



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Not bad. Get one of these and it will sound much better. :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, its simple: do it with vag com or a proper measuring divice that may minimize the human error.
> 
> And no need no get angry or anything...
> I said it'd s little optimistic cause im fairly sure you are closer to 7 than to 6.5.
> ...


 Will do when I get around to it. I have not used my vag com cable for awhile. Summer(warm temps) is coming soon though and wheels are going to go on my car which will increase the times. I don't think its optimistic though. 2nd gear does hit 60 at redline which is what I was at. I did not launch it. But I shifted into second as quickly as possible which helps a lot. I measured this video a dozen times. If you measure it too you will get around the same. It's funny, none of the gti guys questioned the video. I posted this up on another forum and there were like 15 gti owners who commented. Surprisingly they liked the sound as well. http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33995&page=2


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

itskohler said:


> *Chill girl*, no need to put things in bold to get your point across. The times I posted were for a Jetta, didn't pay attention to what I was doing when I copied and pasted it into my post.


 thanks


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

In case you haven't noticed, the 2.5 scene is absolutely nothing like the 2.0T crowd. 

JDM invasion over there.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Not bad. Get one of these and it will sound much better. :thumbup:


 I think ima get a full catback. Not sure what I want though. I want the awe but its a bit pricey. Im more interested in the eurojet or possibly the single or dual borla catback. It will still probably be pretty loud.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

itskohler said:


> In case you haven't noticed, the 2.5 scene is absolutely nothing like the 2.0T crowd.
> 
> JDM invasion over there.


 of course not. Not even close. I don't do very much posting there anyways.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Stand by. 0-60 runs with a suitcase delete are uploading. :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yea that was about 9 sec maybe upper 8's. I notice my car is very noticeably slower in hot weather. Not sure, but I think the jetta weighs a little more. I used to have the suitcase delete it sounds pretty decent. If you want you can check out my youtube channel. Lots of 0-60's and exhaust vids/


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

A 60 degree difference is huge. In the winter i have a lot more fun, but I can't complain too much about living on the beach.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

in the meantime im going to put my suitcase muffler on. So within 5-10 minutes I can go from obnoxiously loud to quiet and sporty. Its nice being able to swap it out quickly. The axelback is just a clamped on straight pipe so I just gotta take that off and put in the oem ream suitcase. I may shoot an exhaust video of that.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

This was back when I was n/a. Shot in 91 degree weather in my Jetta with C2 93oct tune, BSH and just a res delete at the time. It's hard to see but I rev the car up at 0:03 seconds and start at 0:04 seconds and get to 60 at approx 0:11 





 
I've timed it many times on my phone and get around 6.6-6.8 seconds


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wthout proper measuring, it all falls to the eye of the beholder.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> wthout proper measuring, it all falls to the eye of the beholder.


 lol yea. Just pointing out that my Jetta, which weighs more, in 91 degree heat did a time of at least 7 seconds, if not better


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

lets face it, No one does "proper measuring" on 0-60 times. Everything on youtube or forums is almost always based of a camera/ stopwatch etc. Its accurate enough. You get a good idea of it. And I know for sure that at redline 2nd gear is at 60mph. You can clearly hear when I get on the gas and when I get off.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> lets face it, No one does "proper measuring" on 0-60 times. Everything on youtube or forums is almost always based of a camera/ stopwatch etc. Its accurate enough. You get a good idea of it. And I know for sure that at redline 2nd gear is at 60mph. You can clearly hear when I get on the gas and when I get off.


 lol, my old 0-60s were done with vag com... that way i can see the moment the car starts rolling and the exact second it reaches 62 mph.  

im very anal with everything... if you havent yet realized... lol


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

H3LVTCA said:


> .


 ok.... :laugh:


----------

